# Lost Dog Finchley, North London N3



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

CROSS POSTED.

Lost Dog in Bow Lane, Finchley N3.
A lady walking around Bow Lane whose scruffy Border Terrier, Ruby, has slipped their collar and run off....last seen heading down towards Squire Lane.
If anybody who lives near there, sees the dog, please let her know, she lives at Number 19...will be scared of the fireworks.
Thanks.


----------

